

Pocket Rejection - App Store Submission Troubles Hit Home - BRadmin
http://www.appleiphoneapps.com/2009/03/pocket-rejection-app-store-submission-troubles-hit-home/

======
patio11
The app in question is an interface to the App Store, which (to oversimplify)
changes the default sort order.

I think the reason that is getting the cold shoulder from Apple is that
they're obsessively protective about being the One True Source for iPhone
apps, and they do NOT want anyone gaining traction with an alternative method.

Think of it -- if you had a direct feed to iPhone users willing to buy apps,
you could potentially use it to make more money from them than Apple. Simply
alter the feed to include favored apps, and charge developers for preferential
status. You could even develop a little affiliate structure without Apple ever
being the wiser.

This goes back to something I've been saying about App Store for a while:
they're not your customers. They are Apple's customers. Apple is willing to
rent them to you, but ONLY on Apple's terms. If your business model threatens
their business model or vision for their zealously guarded Apple Authentic
Brand Experience, you will not be allowed to do it.

~~~
allenbrunson
that's all true, and it's probably at least partially why apple isn't letting
the app through. it would be nice if they had told the submitters that,
though.

------
bprater
What you are seeing is "drive by committee" that is so cancerous in companies.

Are you seriously telling me that not one soul at Apple has thought, "Well,
silly us, we are making enough money that we can regularly run AppStore
commercials on TV and we are also an amazingly innovative company. So let's
build a transparent system that works really hard with those developers that
are making us so much money."

Someone really needs a spanking. I'd be happy to provide.

------
spaghetti
A long approval process doesn't imply rejection. I submitted my first app mid
September 08. It was finally let into the app store a few days before
Christmas. I just got a nice check from APPL yesterday so don't lose hope!

